# Warhammer 9th Edition Rulebook and Starter Set



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

> via Tim on Faeit 212
> Starter Rulebook
> -Complete rules for Movement Shooting & Close Combat
> -All special rules that are important for the contained armies (also Units from the Armybooks)
> ...


Added 11/18/13


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> The Empire and Orks & Goblins in 9th Edition Startset.


Added 11/19/13


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> a Warboss on Wyvern and Knights for the Empire will be included.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

Who are the armies?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That snapfit thing could be really useful, even in 40k


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

There is no news in that rumour, at all. It doesn't say anything that isn't a no-brainer for any rulebook.

Is the picture meant to be the starter set cover? It's not the type of pic they usually use, the colours are very tonally the same, and it took me a while to pick out the two armies. They're usually very blatant with the starter box cover...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

does this really constitute a rumour? that barrel must be pretty clean


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Shas'Ui said:


> Who are the armies?


Just added this to the first post.


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> The Empire and Orks & Goblins in 9th Edition Startset.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> There is no news in that rumour, at all. It doesn't say anything that isn't a no-brainer for any rulebook.
> 
> Is the picture meant to be the starter set cover? It's not the type of pic they usually use, the colours are very tonally the same, and it took me a while to pick out the two armies. They're usually very blatant with the starter box cover...


thats just the current generic warhammer battle picture from this edition, pay it no attention.

as for the rumour, well i could see the boxed game having Orcs and goblins and Empire this time around, but then again it could have Kislev and Chaos Dwarves in it for all i know.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

bitsandkits said:


> but then again it could have Kislev and Chaos Dwarves in it for all i know.


I'd buy that in a heart beat. Just saying.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

Added to first post.


> via an anonymous source from the Faeit 212 inbox
> a Warboss on Wyvern and Knights for the Empire will be included.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The whole point of snapfits is they don't tend to have 'options'. And either this anonymous source can't spell, or is foreign and so has zero chance of knowing anything from inside the studio (which is where it is this early). Rules won't have gone out for translating yet.

Sorry if this comes across as kill-joying, but these rumours have absolutely nothing of substance in them, and the army list presented is so horrendously unbalanced it's not funny...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Those were my thoughts as well ST. These rumors are far too "open" and "general" to be more than speculation. Although I would love a "cheap" source of Empire troops...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Then look for the old Empire troops from the last time they were in the starter set :wink:

There are enough factions that have never been in the starter set that I'd be somewhat disappointed by empire and Orcs *again*. I'd personally like to see Wood Elves vs Beastmen...


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Well if you look at my project log, I am currently using old Battle Masters minis.  While these are old static models, they aren't bad...I am not too fond of the new state troop boxes, so I might need to find some older state troops (or just locate another Battle Master set or two from Craigslist or Garage Sales ).

As for the next two armies in the starter box...I think Beastmen would be a good bet for the "evil" army. I'm not sure Woodelves have the gravitas or following to make a proper "good" army (although I like them). I would look for Brettonians being the next "good" army...this is reinforced in my mind with the rumored coming of both Dwarf and Wood Elf books early next year. Bretts really need an update as well, but are not on the rumor radar yet.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Yay, I keep hoping that a starter set one day will have two armies I'm interested in at once, this one fails to *even have one.*

GW marketing FFS


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

That box cover is copyright 2010 (according to the words on the box). I'd hope that they'd commission something slightly newer...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Brettonians were in the box with Lizardmen a few years back. It'd be nice to see them again, and they are due a new book so it'd be timed right...

Maybe Brets vs Beastmen? That'd be cool.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Cough Warhordes cough
via Tim in the Faeit 212 inbox.
9th Edition Armiebooks comes with Statcards.
The cards include profiles, special rules and equipment. They are also sold separately.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> I'd personally like to see Wood Elves vs Beastmen...


These are probably the only 2 armies that would get me into WFB, particularly beastmen. If they were in a starter box I don't think I could resist the urge to take the plunge.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Brets vs Skaven would definitely float my boat as a starter set, 
lets sit in a circle holding hands hoping the next starter isn't empire vs orcs again


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Mh, well...having got out of fantasy i really don't see how the old empire vs ork could appeal me... indeed a bretonnian vs something (say undead...) could be funny!
Brets where in the 1994 starter set if i recall correctly...a long time ago!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Am I the only one that thinks those armies are horribly skewed?!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

No which is another reason the rumor is crap-tastic.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is what was said today, but please remember that this is a rumor, and to give it some extras salt.



> via necronspurs2012 on Dakka
> The new starter set for warhammer fantasy 9th edition set to be released this summer will contain orcs and goblins and empire. The set will contain mounted riders for empire and gunners. Night goblins and orcs with a river troll for O & G. There is set to be around 50 models in this set with more than said here.
> 
> 15 goblins, 10 orcs, orc captain, goblin shaman, 3 trolls, 5 empire cavalry, 10 gunners and 10 swords men, empire captain on horse and war priest what the source said is rumored but again rumoured
> ...


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Empire and Orcs were last done (together!) in 2000 for 6th Edition. 
Night goblins were in Skull Pass, 7th Edition in 2006. 
Why not do something that hasn't been in for a while, like Bretonnians, Lizardmen, beastmen, Chaos, Wood Elves... They aren't that much harder to play than Empire and Orcs...

I still think they can do better than rehashing the same old combination, hence I think this needs more salt.


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

SilverTabby said:


> Empire and Orcs were last done (together!) in 2000 for 6th Edition.
> Night goblins were in Skull Pass, 7th Edition in 2006.
> Why not do something that hasn't been in for a while, like Bretonnians, Lizardmen, beastmen, Chaos, Wood Elves... They aren't that much harder to play than Empire and Orcs...
> 
> I still think they can do better than rehashing the same old combination, hence I think this needs more salt.



I'd get a kick out of a 3 army starter set, High Elves, Dwarfs, and The Empire


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

SilverTabby said:


> Empire and Orcs were last done (together!) in 2000 for 6th Edition.
> Night goblins were in Skull Pass, 7th Edition in 2006.
> Why not do something that hasn't been in for a while, like *Bretonnians, Lizardmen, beastmen, Chaos, Wood Elves*... They aren't that much harder to play than Empire and Orcs...


All of those are sort of specialised tactics. Beastmen and Chaos not so much, so could see them in; Beastmen have Minotaurs, Chariots, Archer Skirmishers etc; pretty much only no Cavalry.

Wood Elves would be a decent themed choice for their opponents, but they need a serious upgrade to 8th edition, and "First book syndrome" for 9th edition would do terrible things to them. Same for Bretons.

I think they'll stick with something they know; Empire would be a decent start, although a Themed army to provide unique provincial units; i.e can you imagine the sails if they reintroduced plastic Teutogen Guard for a Middenland themed box, or Kislevite army, Bear Cav/Demigryphs, Gryphon Legion Cavalry etc.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I call bollocks, simply because Orcs and Gobbos (especially Gobbos) were in as pointed out in 7th edition.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I would *love* a cheap source for Orc and Goblin models to fuel my Waaaggghhh. I can sort of see them keeping it to the "Iconic" races, and the LoTR films keep Goblins as bad guys in the general public's eyes, so that makes a decent case too. Would be nice to see something different though.

Now you have me reminiscing over my cardboard grom the paunch, and Azhag from my first ever starter set....


----------

